# 1963 Murray Meteor Flite



## Overhauler

Picked up this bike a couple weeks ago , has been painted a flat maroon , has been fitted with 26X2.125 Kenda white walls , and a split pad EasySeat , the tank light works , don't know if the front fender is original , and rides like a dream . Here is a few pics , I think I will try to squeeze on a back fender , and does anyone know what kind of ornament goes on the front fender .


----------



## BenTPhork

I have the same bike, as a matter of fact, 2 of them.  One was mine from new, c. 1963, the other is identical except a 24" which I picked up at a church yard sale for $15, in dirty, but perfect state.
Your front fender is similar but I don't think it's original.  Mine didn't have the rocket like thingy on it nor did it flair out at the bottom.  The 24" doesn't have these details, and the light is slightly different, but otherwise the same, but smaller.
 My 26" had the Bendix 2 speed pedal shift, which didn't last long.  If I remember, the hub outer casing started to fracture, and gears and brakes became inoperable. I used the bike on my paper route for several years, and it took a beating. Finally replaced it with a single speed hub.  Lost the tank and light many years ago, and it's been painted several times.  A year or so ago, I repainted it, and striped the rear rack as close to original as I could.  Need to get a couple of pics up. Having owned it for 50 years, I guess I should ride it a bit more frequently.


----------



## BenTPhork

*63 Murray*

A little late for the party, but here are some pics of my 2 old Murrays.  The first is the 24" from yard sale.  All original as far as I can tell.  The second is my
26"  I got for Christmas in 1963.  Been through many incarnations, but mostly still there.  Repainted a few times, last time close to original.


----------



## Lynn43506

Murray Missle 24"     $100

lynn43506


----------

